# Im Happy to Announce!!



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

The opening of my online store. Ive just completed the first gallery of images under the category of FISH.

Soon INVERTS and CORALS will be added. I'm working on that now. As well as some other customizations to it

All of my images are printed on Archival Kodak ENDURA Metallic Paper which has a glossy finish and metallic appearance that creates images with exceptional visual interest and depth. In addition to delivering rich, vibrant colors.

I hope you enjoy.

Http://www.aquaticprints.com


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

looking nice ~


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you Vaporize


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Site looks good and some super shots


----------

